# GA16DE swap



## Ape Goblin (Feb 24, 2019)

There's a 2000 B15 with a 5 speed manual and blown sr20 for sale near me. I've heard the GA16DE is pretty bulletproof and efficient, and I was wondering if I could swap one in.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

It would be easier to just replace it with another SR20DE. It's a lot better engine than the GA16DE and you wouldn't have to get involved in changing the harness and ECM.


----------



## Ape Goblin (Feb 24, 2019)

The SR20 doesn't have the same reputation for reliability or fuel economy. I'm not afraid of a wiring harness, I just want to know if the transmissions are compatible. I've been trying and failing to find part numbers online


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Ape Goblin said:


> The SR20 doesn't have the same reputation for reliability or fuel economy. I'm not afraid of a wiring harness, I just want to know if the transmissions are compatible. I've been trying and failing to find part numbers online


The short answer to your question is "no"...they are two, entirely different animals! All of the GA transmissions were non-viscous, as opposed to the SR trannies that were viscous (limited slip), were a lot larger, had different mounts and axles and won't work with your GA motor. The GA was a good motor on the whole and were good on gas. They did have problems with the upper chain tensioners falling apart when they got over 100,000 miles on them and causing them to trash the valvetrain and sometimes worse. As far as them being more reliable than the SR20DE, well, we'll just have to agree to disagree! The reason people are always swapping out the GA for the SR is that the SR is a lot better built, especially on the bottom end, and can handle 400+ horsepower builds with ease! There are SR20DET engines running 1000-2000 HP, albeit highly modified, of course. In the 16 years I worked as a Nissan tech, I've only run into two SR20DE engines that had a mechanical failure. One came from the factory with a porous cylinder head that seeped coolant into the spark plug well. Another was caused by a guy that was flat-towing a Sentra SE-R behind his RV and left it in 1st gear. While having it in gear did allow the oil pump to turn and lubricate the engine, the 90 minute trip down the Garden State Parkway in NJ at 65 MPH in 1st finally led to the valve head breaking off, destroying the #3 piston and blowing a hole through the oil pan! I found bits of aluminum all the way behind the throttle plate! 

But, anyway, to get back to your question... If you want to swap in a GA, you'll need at least the engine, trans, axles, ECM, harness, trans mounts and possibly some engine mounts just to get started. For a good source of SR information, there's www.SR20forum.com. Good luck!


----------



## martin23 (Apr 13, 2019)

thanks for the answers it helped me alot also


----------

